# Oh well



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

So much for us crashin the cook off... it looks ta be a no go now...
I was lookin forward ta bringin some of my unusual jam methods to the event.......sad3sm


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> So much for us crashin the cook off... it looks ta be a no go now...
> I was lookin forward ta bringin some of my unusual jam methods to the event.......sad3sm


What Happened?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HELL I don't know.. All I know is now that I bought a 7 string SG ta spread my un orthadox music around the world. NOW its off...

Crappp... I gues I'll just have ta youtube ya ta death...:slimer:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*wonder myself*

I think tiny got overwhelmed and not enough support.
and the judging got questioned? did not know it is cancelled.
I had just found me a pit and was looking forward to it, willing to 
help with the judging and or cook. kv


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't need an occaision to get together and have a good time jamming


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

it's back on now. same time same place, different sponsor. I have my own opinions on how things happened, but i'll bite my tongue, glad it's back on now. see ya'll out there. I'm on Meat n The Hole Cookers, we will be right by the entrance on the right with a big yellow pit that says Sprint Pipeline (it's a REAL big pit, you can't miss it), ya'll come on by, i'll bring my axe.


----------

